# Question regarding DOJ Background check



## hmtcrxsir (Mar 8, 2009)

Well im 26 years old and I was thinking about going to buy a gun here in california. But I dont know much about california law as much. So I was wondering if anyone here would know the answer I am looking for. Well I know DOJ here in California thoroughly check your background to see if you have any felonies or any conviction in the past. Well when I was younger (15 years old) I was caught stealing a minor item. Dont ask me what but it was less than $100 so its considered a petty theft and a misdemeanor. So I was wondering since DOJ will check my background and reveal a misdemeanor. Will that misdemeanor be hold against me even though I got it before I was 18 years old? Help


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Only the DOJ knows the answer for sure but my guess would be no, it will not affect your eligibility. You can refer to page 2 within this link for more info regarding firearm prohibitions for misdemeanor violations... http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/forms/pdf/prohibcatmisd.pdf

You also have the option to find out your eligibility status by applying to the Personal Firearms Eligibility Check Program.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Misdemeanor and the fact that you were a minor won't affect your eligibility. I wouldn't worry about it at all. And if you ever plan on owning a handgun/shotgun/rifle then you'll have to find out sooner or later.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First try to get your record expunged, if you can not then that will answer your question.


----------

